# [OOC] What Adventure Awaits?



## Mark Chance (Nov 14, 2010)

In Character Thread

Okay, realizing that this might engender some skepticism, I think my life is sufficiently reassembled for me to take up the reins of PbP again. I want to try something a little bit different. First, please go read this article at Gnome Stew, and then come back here. I'll wait. Done reading? Good! Please continue reading this post.

*The Set-Up*
I want to run a _Pathfinder_ game using the core rulebook and the _Advanced Players Guide_ only. Characters start at 2nd level with double maximum starting gold for their respective character classes and sufficient XP to just have reached 2nd level. Use 15-point point buy for ability scores, but no single ability score can be lower than 9 prior to racial adjustments. Maximum hit points at 1st level; roll for 2nd-level hit points. All characters start with either two traits or one feat more than normal.

I want to limit party size to four characters. I'm kind of a first-come, first-served sort of guy, but that's only a tendency. I'm not concerned about party balance, although I do want everyone's characters to be good guys.

*Plot Elements*
Along with your character, please provide two plot elements you'd like to see in the game. Don't get too elaborate or overly specific. Also, don't post these plot elements to the thread or discuss them with each other. Instead, email plot elements to me at *mark* at *spesmagna* dot *com*.

*The Game Begins*
The PCs all know each other. They start in Gragmoor Quarry. I'll leave the details of how the PCs know each other to the approved players. Once I've got the characters approved and all the plot elements assembled, the adventure will begin based on the aforementioned elements.

*Game Background: A Work in Progress*
Gragmoor Quarry stands in a frontier region, and it serves as the seat of government for the County of Acetam. Gragmoor Quarry is a young community, having been established 50 years ago. The current royal official in charge of the region is Count Olaf II, whose father was first sent to the area by the King in Meir far to the north.

Olaf II has proved less wise than his father, and tensions between Crown's representative and the Lacador Monks, who have an older claim to Gragmoor, have resurfaced.

Gragmoor remains an important waystation for travelers moving from the Southern Kingdom to the Northern Kingdom, and vice versa. Gragmoor has a relatively small permanent population, and a comparatively larger transient one. Most of the inhabitants -- permanent or temporary -- are human, but other races are there.

Most of the Lacador Monks are dwarves with a smaller number of gnomes and halflings. Elves from nearby woodlands often come to Gragmoor to trade. Most remarkable is Gragmoor's small but vibrant population of hobgoblins. These hobgoblins emigrated to Gragmoor shortly after its founding. Lacador missionaries had made significant in-roads with the hobgoblin tribes long before Gragmoor was built.

When Temujin, a fearsome ogre chieftan, rose to power in the Sable Highlands, he quickly subjugated weaker tribes under his standard. Most of the hobgoblins refused to submit, and Temujin waged a series of reprisals and persecutions. The hobgoblins fled their native lands for the protection of Gragmoor. Owing to the intercession of the Lacador Monks, the hobgoblins were granted North Kingdom citizenship and permitted to settle along the frontier between the Two Kingdoms.

*Gods and Goddesses*
Desna, Goddess of Freedom and Luck: _alignment_ CG; _domains_ chaos, good, liberation, luck, travel
Gozreh, God/Goddess of Nature, the Sky, and the Sea; _alignment_ neutral; _domains_ air, animal, plant, water, weather 
Lacador, Goddess of Agriculture: _alignment_ LN; _domains_ community, law, plant, sun, weather
Nomog-Geaya, God of Hobgoblins: _alignment_ LE; _domains_ earth, evil, law, repose, war
Ravlimos, God of Ogres: _alignment_ CE; _domains_ chaos, destruction, evil, strength, war

*Dramatis Personae*
Scott DeWar: Berm McKaffe, human rogue 2
Aldern Foxglove: Zantalus, elf transmuter 2
jkason: Kaer Fegavas, human barbarian 2
satinder: Crusher Strongbrew, dwarf cleric 2
Herobizkit: Shalaye, elf oracle 2 | Background

*NPCs*
* Anissa, Monkey Trainer
* Bazemi Twins, Fandrake's Star Tumblers
* Fandrake, Stern Master of Acrobats
* Gebbert Kurt, male dwarf cleric of Lacador
* Houba, Mistress of Whips
* Ironbeard Brothers, Conjoined Dwarves
* Rorbi, Cook
* Sašo Viljem, male halfling cleric of Lacador
* Sheria, Mistress of Bears and Bearded Lady Understudy
* Snotty Angus, Local Urchin
* Tashiri, Dancing Girl and Rorbi's Girlfriend
* Timit, Apprentice Acrobat
* Vandro, Rorbi's Simple but Earnest Teenage Son
* Vitor Lino, Town Guard and Kaer Drinking Buddy

*Maps*





The Haunted Bailey Player Map


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2010)

I would love to join this game, however i am on a loner comp right now. My laptop is down for the count as the hard drive has gone the way of the dodo, and it is a new computer! ugh. When I get back on line I will be following the story, you can count on that!

Good luck!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmmm, think I can work with that.

I'll knock up a wizard.  A few questions so I can get stuck into character creation; What world, what pantheon, do we need to role "init" for our plot elements like in the article?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 14, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> I'll knock up a wizard.  A few questions so I can get stuck into character creation; What world, what pantheon, do we need to role "init" for our plot elements like in the article?




In order: Generic fantasy world, generic fantasy pantheon, and no, you don't need to roll plot element initiative. Gragmoor Quarry mentions a temple and monastery of the goddess Lacador, so that's one named deity.


----------



## HandofMystra (Nov 14, 2010)

I loved that essay in gnome stew when I read. I played in a MM game at GenCon run by piratecat where he asked one of the players to come up with a location for one of his lairs (he was a super villain), Piratecat then set the rest of the adventure in that lair. That was awesome! I need to think about some plot elements but I wold love to play.


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have a tone in mind for the game? My gut feeling is if people throw in some weird plot elements it pushes it towards a comedic sort of game? Are you happy to just see what comes up, or would you steer potential players towards/away from certain things?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 14, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Do you have a tone in mind for the game? My gut feeling is if people throw in some weird plot elements it pushes it towards a comedic sort of game? Are you happy to just see what comes up, or would you steer potential players towards/away from certain things?




Well, that's hard to say. I'm not particularly aiming for anything yet. I don't think things will end up comedic. They could certainly end up being bizarre. As for steering, that's not one of my goals. I suppose if someone ends up sending me something truly silly, I might have to amend my goals, but we'll cross the bridge if and when we get to it.


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 14, 2010)

If other people were interested in a reason for knowing each other, I have this rather quaint notion of a travelling circus troupe who have pitched up in town. There are a number of circus performer archetypes, some of which map onto classes, others which don't. 

There's the ringleader (charismatic, diplomacy, perform (oratory). Could be a bard, but then again...)

There are the acrobat(s) with their climbing/acrobatics/riding skills.

What about the conjurer, full of fancy pyrotechnics and cunning sleight of hand? Bard? Wizard? Sorceror? Alchemist?

The strongman (obviously!)

The animal trainer, with his performing beasts.

Even the clown (who if this was a high level game would absolutely have to be an assassin who kills people by squirting them with deadly poison from the flower in his lapel...).

Almost a challenge to come up with the most unlikely possible build for one of them  Any of those look feasible even if nobody else bites?


EDIT: Well whadya know? Quid Novi 4 seems to have beaten me to the punch!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2010)

My computer is back on line, is there room for me?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 15, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> My computer is back on line, is there room for me?




Aldern Foxglove, HandofMystra, grufflehead, and Scott DeWar sounds like four people to me.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, I see you've already got 4 players, but why have 4 when you can have 5?

I'd like to sign on as an alternate if one of the 4 happen to crap out, or as a regular if you don't mind the larger party size.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2010)

Mark Chance said:


> Aldern Foxglove, HandofMystra, grufflehead, and Scott DeWar sounds like four people to me.



So far i see Aldern Foxglove going for a wizard, what about Hand of M and Grufflehead? Got any ideas of what you want to go for?

Also i need to PM you, mark, two plot ideas just like the tv show 'whose line is it anyway?', right? That is what i got impression wise from Gnome stew (i keep thinking of koibold setw for some reason)


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 15, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> So far i see Aldern Foxglove going for a wizard, what about Hand of M and Grufflehead? Got any ideas of what you want to go for?
> 
> Also i need to PM you, mark, two plot ideas just like the tv show 'whose line is it anyway?', right? That is what i got impression wise from Gnome stew (i keep thinking of koibold setw for some reason)




Keep in mind that a class-balanced party can be a goal, but it isn't a requirement. If you all come up with a party of wizards, then I'll tailor things for a party of wizards. 

Yes, Scott, two ideas. Not even necessarily plot ideas, but even just elements of a plot idea. The challenge is for me to then take eight different ideas and work them into a plot.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2010)

I sent you one, still thinking on another


----------



## HandofMystra (Nov 16, 2010)

My eyes were bigger than my stomach. I really like this idea but I am already in too many games, so I need to let this pass.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> My eyes were bigger than my stomach. I really like this idea but I am already in too many games, so I need to let this pass.




[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION]

still interested HB?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 16, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> My eyes were bigger than my stomach. I really like this idea but I am already in too many games, so I need to let this pass.








Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION]
> 
> still interested HB?




Good question? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 17, 2010)

Sure am!   I thought I chased @Scott DeWar away... 

I'm not against the circus troupe.  To that end, I'm plotting an Oracle.  As to what flavour, I'll see what everyone else is creating before locking it down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2010)

Chase me away?

HA! Never!!Mark, i see I still need to send two plot hooks. i am thinking on calling in a characrer I built for your world, a rogue. I will make all necessary adjustments to Berm McKaffe, or what ever his name was.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2010)

Work in progress:


```
Personal Information
[B]Name:[/B] Berm McKaffe
[B]Class:[/B]  Rogue 2
[B]Race:[/B]   Human
[B]Size:[/B]   Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] male
[B]Align:[/B]  Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Dresna

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (3 pts)    [B]Level:[/B] 2    [B]XP:[/B] xxxx +475
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2 (3 pts)    [B]BAB:[/B] +1     [B]HP:[/B] 2d8: [color=green]8/12[/color] 
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (0 pts)    [B]CMB:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (5 pts)    [b]CMD:[/B] 14     [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (2 pts)    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'  [b]Encm:[/b] light
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (2 pts)    [B]Init:[/B] +6 (Dex: +2; Feat: +4)
 
Human bonus: +2 to Dex
[size=6][b]Combat: [/b][/size]
[B]Defense: [/B]
      
[B] Base Armor           Dex armor Misc. ACP [size=4]Total[/size][/B]
 Studded leather, Mwk  +2  +3    +1    -0  [size=4][b][u]16[/b][/u][/size]
 
[B]Armor Class:[/B] 15
[B]Touch:[/B]       13
[B]Flatfooted:[/B]  13 
[B]ACP:[/B]   +/- 0
dex: +2; 2 wpn def +1; 

[B]Saves [/B]
          [B]Base  Mod   Misc Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]      +0    +0    +0    +0
[B]Ref:[/B]       +3    +2    +0    +5
[B]Will:[/B]      +0    +1    +0    +1

[B]Offense[/B]

[B]Weapons:    Attack  Damage    Critical  type[/b]
Rapier        +2    1d6+1     18-20/x2    p
Dagger        +2    1d4+1     19-20/X2    p/S
Short Bow     +3    1d6           X3      P
Club          +2    1d6+1         X2      B
dagger thrown +4    1d4+1     19-20/X2    p/s

two weapon fighting (Rapier and Dagger or club)
[B]Weapon       Att    Dam        Crit      Type[/B]
Rapier        +0    1d6+1     18-20/X2    P
with
Dagger        +0    1d4+1     19-20/X2    p/s
or 
club          +0    1d6+1        X2       B

[B]build stuff: [/B]

[Size=6][b]Feats and Skills:[/b][/size]
[B]Languages:[/B] 

[B]class features:[/b]
[U]Sneak Attack, +1d6[/U]: (class feature)
[U]Trap Finding[/U]: (class feature)
[U]Evasion[/U]: (class feature)
[U]rogue talent[/U] Fast Ledge walker

[B]Feats:[/B] 
[U]2 weapon fighting[/U]: (Human bonus feat)
[U]2 wpn def[/U]: (character level 1) +1 with 2 wpn fight, +2 with def fight and 
    total def fight
[u]trait feat[/u]: improved initiative

[B]SKILLS:[/B]
[B]Skill Points:[/B] (8+2+1+1) per level (rogue lv 2)

total at level 2: 24
[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 2

[B]Skills:              Ranks Mod Class Misc/ACP Total[/B]   
Acrobatics (Dex)      2     2    3             +7
Appraise (Int)        1     2    3             +6
Bluff (Cha)           1     1    3             +5
Climb (Str)           2     1    3             +6
Craft (Int)           1     2    3             +6
Disable Device (Dex)  2     2    3     2       +9 (mwk pics & tools +2)
Disguise (Cha)        2     1    3             +6
   ** Knowledge **
(dungeoneering) (Int) 1     2    3             +6
(local) (Int)         1     2    3             +6
****        ****
Linguistics (Int)     1     2    3             +6
Perception (Wis)      2     1    3             +6
Perform (Cha):
  Juggling            2     1    3             +6
Sense Motive (Wis)    1     1    3             +5
Sleight of Hand (Dex) 1     2    3             +6
Stealth (Dex)         2     2    3             +7
Swim (Str)            2     1    3             +6



[B]Equipment:               Cost       Weight  [/B]
Explorer's Outfit        0.0 GP     0.0 lb
studded leather, Mwk   175.0 GP    20.0 lb	     
short sword             10.0 GP     2.0 lb   
dagger X 2               4.0 GP     2.0 lb
Short bow               30.0 GP     2.0 lb   
arrows, 20               1.0 GP     3.0 lb
back pack                2.0 GP     2.0 lb
trail rations X5         2.5 GP     5.0 lb
Sun Rod X 3              6.0 GP     3.0 lb
Tinder Twig X 20        20.0 GP     --- lb
cure light potion X1    50.0 GP     --- lb
Thief’s tools, mwk     100.0 GP     2.0 lb
belt pouch x2            2.0 GP     1.0 lb 
water-skin               1.0 GP     4.0 lb
vial holy water         25.0 GP     --- lb
flint and steel          1.0 GP     --- lb	        
club                    ---- GP     3.0 lb
[u]whet stone              0.02 GP     1.0 lb[/u]
Total:                429.52 GP      50 Lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]     50 lb                  
[B]Money:[/B]  26gp  4sp      8cp  

              Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift   Push
[b]Max Weight:[/b]    50   100   150   450   750

start: 480 gp
```

[sblock= Background]
Berm was always a bit of a rebel. He ran away from home and joined a gypsy band when he was 10, something is to be said to a girl with dark features that stirs the hearts of the young. He learned a few 'tricks of the trade until he was 14, then was put to a test. The test went poorly: the known guard routes had just been changed, the guard patrols also went under a change. 

Even evading them was not the only challenge. The arrival at a mark's house led to problems from the start when they were were 2 hours late.. that meant the house guard schedules were not the same and the bribes were for not. He was with the dark eyed girl, the two of them had started to get serious as of late, and they had just arrived at the 'treasure room' where there were items of gold and silver on display that had been the object of their attention.

the room itself was a trick and a trap. entering the room set off a magical alarm, the displays were nothing more then figments of magic, illusions. when sounds of armored feet approached, she ordered Berm to run one way and she would go the other. the one who gets to the camp first tells what happened to the patriarch. 

Apparently he was the first to arrive as he got to the camp ... only the camp was empty. No sign of any one. he waited for two hours and she never arrived. Grabbing some supplies in the waning darkness, he doused the camp fire and sneaked back into the city, looking for 'work'. 

He had removed what he could find in coin from the small family of gypsies, leaving about a quarter of the coin there, just in case. Arriving at a tavern/inn he stayed a few days, keeping his ears open for potential work. He was in luck, as he heard some folks talking about a job they needed someone with his set of skills to get in.

It was a were house job where they were looking for a particular box. they set up the whole thing. and the whole thing was a trap to catch this group of people. The guard was waiting for them. He ran, hiding where and when he could. he stole out of the city with what he was guessing the guard hot on his heals and he left for a safe city. the city of *seawall* being his preferred destination ....

It has now been 4 years since losing his gypsey family when he happened upon a town with a circus. He was watching the sights when a dark headed elf caught his eye . . . could it be her? There is something different in the eyes . . . 
[/sblock]

[sblock=personal information]
*Phisical Description*
*Age:* 16
*Height:* 5' 8"
*Weight:* 120 Lb (54.6 Kg)
*Eyes:* green
*Hair:* red
*Skin:* pale/freckled
[/sblock]


*Appearence*

[sblock= feat info]
Two-Weapon Defense [General]
Prerequisites
Dex 15, Two-Weapon Fighting. 

Benefit
When wielding a double weapon or two weapons (not including natural weapons or unarmed strikes), you gain a +1 shield bonus to your AC. See the Two-Weapon Fighting special attack. 

When you are fighting defensively or using the total defense action, this shield bonus increases to +2. 

Special
A fighter may select Two-Weapon Defense as one of his fighter bonus feats. 

Two-Weapon Fighting [General]
You can fight with a weapon in each hand. You can make one extra attack each round with the second weapon. 

Prerequisite
Dex 15. 

Benefit
Your penalties on attack rolls for fighting with two weapons are reduced. The penalty for your primary hand lessens by 2 and the one for your off hand lessens by 6. See the Two-Weapon Fighting special attack. 

Normal
If you wield a second weapon in your off hand, you can get one extra attack per round with that weapon. When fighting in this way you suffer a -6 penalty with your regular attack or attacks with your primary hand and a -10 penalty to the attack with your off hand. If your off-hand weapon is light the penalties are reduced by 2 each. (An unarmed strike is always considered light.) 


[/sblock]

[sblock=Human Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus
to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent
their varied nature.
Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no
bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level
and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans
with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they
want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 17, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> To that end, I'm plotting an Oracle.  As to what flavour, I'll see what everyone else is creating before locking it down.






Scott DeWar said:


> HA! Never!!Mark, i see I still need to send two plot hooks. i am thinking on calling in a characrer I built for your world, a rogue. I will make all necessary adjustments to Berm McKaffe, or what ever his name was.




So that brings us up to a wizard, an oracle, and a rogue. Interesting.

Scott, you already sent me one plot element. I need one more from you, and two more from two others.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2010)

I saw that you had requested it to be sent to an e-mail addie, and wasn't sure if you got the PM that I sernt to instead. I am still thinking on the second one.

Is it ok if I recycle Berm from your forgotten realms campain? I had a whole 500 xp of use of him it looks like and I would like to haved use him for something. I am making variouls changes on him bit by bit. I will be re writng his background to fit this campain better.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 18, 2010)

Not to be cliché, but if we had a warrior type as our 4th, we'd have a stereotypical 3.x party.

I played a War Oracle in another PbP, and if we need someone a little more beefy, I can play another.

Coincidentally, I was considering playing my Oracle as a gypsy-style Tarot reader (had we gone the circus route).  Stemming from Scott's background, it could be interesting if I played a gypsy from his troupe (demanding that Berm return every coin he took from the gypsy treasure, vowing to never leave his side until repayment was made), or even the girl from his story (though once young lovers, the few years they spent apart has shaped her into a new person with very different interests).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 18, 2010)

There is potential there!


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry folks, I am still here. Just hit a really busy week in and out of work. The band of gypsies seems fine for a reason to be together - I'll try and get something together by the weekend. Are we set with an oracle, a wizard and a rogue then?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 18, 2010)

sounds good to me!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 18, 2010)

Right so we are going with the circus idea?  Traveling circus with gypsy overtones?  Works nicely for me I should be able to finish my character tomorrow, though if you don't mind I'll provide a link to a Pathfinder sheet elsewhere - I loathe typing up character sheets here and they never quite look right to me.


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 18, 2010)

That sounds like a nice tie-in to me. So, 'class' aside, what is everybody's part of the troupe/circus? I'm looking over ideas at the moment and I'd like to have an idea that fits in with actually being part of the caravan.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll let you know once character creation is done tomorrow - I hope - since I'd like to know what he's capable of.  But its pretty likely that I'll aim for hypnotist as his circus role, with magical flourishes to enhance the act.

"Look into my eyes, don't look around the eyes, look into the eyes.  One, two, three, you're under.  Actually you think my acts bloody excellent, and you find yourself curiously attracted to scrawny wizards of my general appearance.  And you want to buy me brandy."


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's been a while, so I'm going to go ahead and play the female Vistani-esque fortune teller.  I'll likely choose Desna as my deity, and Heavens as my mystery.

I can optionally go Lore if our wizard is planning something other than Knowledge as a focus.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 19, 2010)

Added some *Game Background* to the OP. More details will be added as necessary and as inspiration strikes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2010)

Role: 'apprintintice to the juggling/tumbling act', with a side occupation as the go to man for neferious activities.

What  do you all think? Mark, will this be alrighht for you? Can you make all this work out? Could get wide spread here and I think that we would not want to wear you out just makeing this thing work!


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 19, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> What  do you all think? Mark, will this be alrighht for you? Can you make all this work out? Could get wide spread here and I think that we would not want to wear you out just makeing this thing work!




Y'all are doing okay. No problems so far.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 19, 2010)

The Marvelous Zantalus

*Appearance:* A narrow anemic elf with silvery hair and a sharp face.  Zantalus nearly always looks grave and serious - which often makes him an excellent straight man, especially since he can cast reduce person on his "tormentor".  His eyes are gray and solemn, his nose long and slightly crooked from an age old break.

*Personality:* While Zantalus seems to be serious and humorless he actually has a dry sense of humor and loves slapstick.  The Wizard is of course studious and enjoys nothing more than pouring over his spellbooks and devising new ways his magics can aide the troupes performances.  Zantalus is also famed for his love of busty human women - possibly because they are so different to elven woman - and has sired more than one half elf over his years with the troupe.

Zantalus's stage outfit is a grand affair with a sinister black cape and a purple robe embroidered with various "eldritch" symbols in silver thread.  When not performing he wears a simple sturdy outfit with dozens of pockets and a heavy gray cloak.

*Circus Role:* The elven Wizard plays the role of hypnotist, using various enchantments to befuddle volunteers from the audience to the amusement of their peers.  He also aides other acts with carefully selected spells from his vast repetoire, enlarge person - for the worlds biggest halfling, ant haul to enable the strong man to be able to life three times the amount he normally could, etc.

*Background:* Zantalus joined the troup some thirty years ago and has been at its center ever since.  When asked the elf spins any of a dozen tales of his origin, though they invariably involve a faithless woman.  

In reality Zantalus was a minor nobleman whose fiance betrayed him and married his older brother.  Furious Zantalus left elven lands and eventually found himself apprenticed to an elderly human Transmuter named Brolin Darff.  In exchange for Zantalus's aide in crafting magical items for various clients Darff broadened the elf's magical understanding.  Sadly the old Wizard had been near the end of his day and passed away.  Zantalus delivered all of the remaining items and it so happened that the last few were to be delivered to the circus.

Zantalus mentioned his master's death and the wily Ring Master seized the opportunity to recruit the elven mage.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 20, 2010)

Good job so far with the characters and plot elements. I added a bit more detail to the OP.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 20, 2010)

Quick question: there is a RPG site that allows you to create and save character sheets online from all sorts of different genres and games.  I have a membership on it but I can't remember then name of it for the life of me.  Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 20, 2010)

There are several, but the only one I know which has a Pathfinder sheet is DnD Sheets, that is the site I used for Zantalus's sheet.  Otherwise there's Myth-Weavers - Powered by vBulletin and www.roguepenguin.com are the others I know of.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 20, 2010)

Myth-Weavers, that was it.  Thanx Aldern.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 20, 2010)

_Shalaye_

*Appearance:* Shalaye is an olive-skinned half-elf of wild elf descent.  Her black, wavy hair is shoulder length and often kept neat by ribbons or a bandanna.  She normally stands tall and walks with purpose, but she always seems to be carrying some unseen burden.

*Personality:* Shalaye's mood is generally difficult to discern.  Her fortune-teller persona is warm, gregarious and endearing.  When off-stage, however, she is quiet, often staring blankly into the sky as if always in thought.  She has no highs or lows in her general demeanor - she is chillingly even-tempered.  As to which is the act, and which is the real Shalaye, no one can say for certain.  She has a keen sense of loyalty and family, but prefers to keep their feelings at arm's length.  She feels that Desna is leading her somewhere for some monumental task, and guides her to the people and places she needs to complete this task.

*Circus Role: *Shalaye uses a variety of trinkets and cards in order to put on a good show for the entertainers.  She does not use her connection with Desna for these shows, however.  She uses her keen insight and arcane knowledge to 'read' her clients and uses the props to tell a visually interesting story, or her feminine charms on her male clients.  

For the family, she is a caretaker, tending to the sick or wounded and helping with the hunts when necessary.

Shalaye's stage outfit is revealing, often a low-cut blouse with a full-length skirt with slits up both legs to her hips, and a corset in any combination of white, violet, pink or burgundy.  She has no qualms with showing her feminine gifts if it brings in the coin necessary to support her family.

*Background:* Shalaye knows little of her childhood outside of the circus troupe.  She does know that one of her parents is a Wild Elf, and from what she knows of that culture, it is surprising that she was not killed as an infant.  She was discovered in a forest by one of the woodcutters in the circus, and raised by the whole troupe.

Around age 15 she was introduced to a young outsider named Berm.  She felt an unusual and immediate attraction to him, and they spent many of their days as an inseparable pair.  Four years later, they were asked to perform a daring robbery which failed utterly, and were separated.  She returned to the camp and begged her patriarch to rescue him, but the patriarch refused.  In tears, she fled the camp to look for Berm, but could not find him.  And when she dejectedly returned back to camp, the circus had mysteriously vanished as well.

During her time alone in the woods, she grew weak with hunger.  This weakness brought odd visions and strange voices, voices that she started to listen to and follow.  The voices led her to an recently abandoned campsite where scraps of food lied strewn about.  Once out of immediate danger, she knew that it must have been the work of Desna, the troupe's guardian deity.  From then on, she dedicated her life to serving Desna and interpreting her message for her people.  Desna eventually led her back home.  Shalaye was changed by her near-death experience, who has foregone living a carefree life and staying hyper-vigilant for Desna's next message.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> _Shalaye_
> 
> . . . , they were asked to perform a daring robbery which failed utterly, and were separated.  She returned to the camp and begged her patriarch to rescue him, but the patriarch refused.  In tears, she fled the camp to look for Berm, but could not find him.  And when she dejectedly returned back to camp, the circus had mysteriously vanished as well.




Wow, almost enough to bring tears to the eyes. *sniff*


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 21, 2010)

EDIT: sorry folks, think I need to step out of this now. Fairly heavily committed with other stuff and I don't want people to go to a lot of trouble setting this up and then disappear within a few days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 21, 2010)

and while you are reading gruff's post there, could you also glance over berm Mc. to see if I forgot anything?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello, all! Busy weekend spilled over onto Monday. Yes, I got weekend on my Monday. Heading out in a bit to visit a high school with my son and then to get the car serviced. After that, I'll be home and should have time to check characters, update stuff, et cetera.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 25, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> _Shalaye_....




First read sounds great. I'll go back through it to see what details might need to be added to campaign background.



grufflehead said:


> EDIT: sorry folks, think I need to step out of this now. Fairly heavily committed with other stuff and I don't want people to go to a lot of trouble setting this up and then disappear within a few days.








Scott DeWar said:


> and while you are reading gruff's post there, could you also glance over berm Mc. to see if I forgot anything?




Berm looks okay to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy thanks for the turkey day Mark!


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 30, 2010)

I added a local hobgoblin deity to the OP. Once I've got three PCs ready to go, we can start the game. If and when a fourth shows up, we'll adjust as needed.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2010)

Never played a Barbarian before, and I'm thinking the Invulnerable Rager archetype seems like it might be a good template for a circus sideshow type: The Man Who Feels Nothing. If you're still looking for a fighty-type, that is.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 30, 2010)

Still looking for a 4th?  I would be interested, but see that jkason is also.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 30, 2010)

jkason said:


> Never played a Barbarian before, and I'm thinking the Invulnerable Rager archetype seems like it might be a good template for a circus sideshow type: The Man Who Feels Nothing. If you're still looking for a fighty-type, that is.






Fangor the Fierce said:


> Still looking for a 4th?  I would be interested, but see that jkason is also.




I am still looking for a fourth player. I'm pretty much a first-come, first-served guy, so *jkason*'s got dibs. Regarding barbarians and what not, it doesn't matter to me what sort of characters y'all play. I'll adjust the scenario to the party as sensible.


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll be sending the plot concepts shortly. Here's a first go at my barbarian. I mucked up on rolling the 2nd level HP. Shouldn't have done it with mods included, since I changed his Con after rolling. But the link shows the base roll (9), so the math should all work out on the sheet with the current Con:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Kaer Fegavas
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian (favored)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B]  

[B]Str:[/B] 16  +3 (5p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] xxx +475
[B]Dex:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 30/30 (2d12+6 +3 toughness)
[B]Con:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)      [B]CMB:[/B] +5         [B]ACP:[/B] -4 
[B]Int:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [b]CMD:[/b] 17         [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'/40'  [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2785225/]2nd level HP base 9[/url] (ignore mods)

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0   18
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

Special: DR 1/- (DR 2/- vs. nonlethal)
Special: -2 AC in rage (-1 with Guarded Stance)


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +3    +0   +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2    +0   +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0    +0   +0

Special: +2 Will in rage

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage    Critical[/B]
Greatsword................+5.....2d6+4.........19-20/x2
Greatsword, raging........+7.....2d6+7.........19-20/x2
Longbow...................+4.....1d8...........20/x3, range 100'


[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* +2 one ability score (Str)
* Medium size
* Normal speed (30')
* Bonus Feat
* Skilled (bonus skill point each level)
* Any language as bonus

--Imvulnerable Rager Barbarian--
* Light and Medium Armor proficiency
* Simple and Martial weapon proficiency
* Non-tower Shield proficiency
* Fast Movement (+10' base speed)
* Rage
   ~ 16 rounds / day (4, +2 con, +2/level, +6 feat)
   ~ +4 Str and Con
   ~ +2 Will
   ~ -2 AC
   ~ +4 temp HP (+2/level)
   ~ Cannot use Cha, Dex, or Int skills (except Acrobatics, Fly, Intimidate, & Ride)
   ~ Fatigued 2x rounds after rage.
* Rage Powers
   ~ Guarded Life (2nd level): below 0 HP, 1HP/level lethal to nonlethal; auto-stabilize
   ~ Guarded Stance (Feat): +1 dodge to AC for 3 (con) rounds. Move action to activate.
* DR1/- vs. lethal DR2/- vs. nonlethal (1/2 level)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Extra Rage (1st)
Toughness (bonus human)
Extra Rage power (Trait trade-off)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 15       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Class  ACP  Misc  Total[/B]

Acrobatics.................2....+2....+3....-4..........+3
Climb......................2....+3....+3....-4..........+4
Intimidate.................2....+0....+3................+5
Perception.................2....+0....+3................+5
Survival...................2....+0....+3................+5



[b]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--

Breastplate.............200gp...30lbs

Greatsword...............50gp...8lb
Longbow..................75gp...3lb
Arrows (20)...............1gp...3lb

Backpack..................2gp...2lb
Belt pouch................1gp...1/2lb
Signal whistle............8sp...--

Explorer's Outfit.........Free

--In Backpack--

Entertainer's outfit......3gp...4lb
Flint and steel...........1gp...--
Trail rations x4..........2gp...4lb
Rope, hempen (50 ft.).....1gp...10lb
Sunrod....................6gp...3lb
Waterskin.................1gp...4lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]71.5lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 16gp 2sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   360   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 6'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 280 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark Tan (tatooed)
```

[sblock=Appearance]Kaer is a large wall of a man, covered in tattoos, scars, and several piercings. While he tends to look dirty and dissheveled during his act, he cleans up nicely, though the tattoos, et. al. continue to make him a rather intimidating figure.







[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Kaer was the youngest of twelve children in a poor family. If he hadn't been so naturally hardy, it's unlikey he would have survived. It was natural, though, given the harsh conditions, that the boy quickly learned to rely on his size and natural toughness to make his way in the world. He learned to channel pain into strength, so much so that he even became immune to some of it. The latter skill, coupled with his unique look, attracted the attention of the touring company when he briefly contracted with them to be a local bouncer. He left with them, and is now part of the side show attractions as The Man Who Feels No Pain.[/sblock]

[sblock=XP Log]150 xp

Monkey / deer fight: 325 xp [/sblock]

[sblock=Notable NPCs]*Circus folk*
*Timit*: Youngest acrobat with the circus
*Fandrake*: Master of toxins, runs the acrobats
*Sheria*: Bbear-trainer, infatuated with Zantalus
*Rorbi*: Cook
*Vandro*: Rorbi's teenaged son, injured by wild animal attack
*Tashiri*: Vandro's sweetheart
*Aloysius*: Snake charmer
*Bazemi Twins*: Acrobats
*Houba*: Mistress of Whips
*Anissa*:Monkey trainer, severly injured in animal attack
*Ironbeard Brothers*: conjoined dwarves
*Vitor Lino*: Young gate guard at Gragmoor Quarry
*Sašo Viljem*: long-winded halfling monk of Lacador
*Gebbert Kurt*: dwarven monk of Lacador with a long beard[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks good, *jkason*.

I'll get the game started in the next day or two. I need to go back over the plot elements and start to piece together a basic narrative.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2010)

cool! can hardly wait!


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 3, 2010)

I changed my mind. I figured why should I have to start the game. Instead, you start the game. Please go to this thread and post a paragraph or two about what your character's up to this fine autumn morning. Feel free to make up a minor NPC or two. After all, you're part of a traveling show, not the entire show itself. Refrain from getting into situations that require dice rolling as part of these initial posts.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 5, 2010)

do you want to use this thread  as your rg? it is the storm coast rg. it couldn't hurt to recycle this thread, I guess.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 5, 2010)

That's not recycling, it's making me have to scroll more than necessary, that's what it is!  What exactly are you recycling you madman?  This is the internet!  I demand a shiny new RG!   Now where did I put my pitchfork with optional placard attachment?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2010)

ah , ... pitch fork? Uh, I see no pitch fork.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 17, 2010)

Update tomorrow, Saturday, 18 December.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2010)

wahoo!


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 23, 2010)

FYI: Video of monkey attacking a girl, courtesy of Animal Planet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2010)

Kill that darn monkey!


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 25, 2010)

Fixin' ta head out fer Christmas cheer with family. I'll try to update Kaer's part of the game later t'day.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 4, 2011)

* tap, tap * This still on? Hello? Testing, testing. Check one, check two....


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry! Got stuck offline without proper access for longer than I thought 'round the holidays. I'm trying to catch up now. Apologies again for the delay.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 5, 2011)

No problemo, *jkason*. I'll do my best to get things rolling again before I go to bed tomorrow evening (tomorrow being 6 January).


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay, obviously my plans to update by 6 Jan didn't work. Mea culpa. I'm fixing to head out to a seminar on _The Scarlet Letter_ and Walker Percy's _The Thanatos Syndrome_. After that, I have to finish my _Quid Novi?_ e-letter and *then* I've got a crapload of school paper work to catch up on since reports are going out next week.

So, in short, I'll get the game updated, I'm just not sure when. Since I do regularly suffer from insomnia, I guess I could do it in the middle of the night when I'm up anyways....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2011)

you do that and you will NEVER get to sleep! Just take care of RL.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 12, 2011)

Game updated. 

Kaer is in round 2 vs. the monkeys. His action is up.

Berm, Zantalus, and Shalaye have finished the surprise round and round 1 has just started with the deer rushing to attack. The PCs' actions are next.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

I take it you have RL taken care if, for now? I hope so!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 14, 2011)

Has Herobizkit bailed on us?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2011)

Mark Chance said:


> Has [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] bailed on us?




Lets make it a mention to get his attention. The boards have been a bit wonky on subscriptions.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Lets make it a mention to get his attention. The boards have been a bit wonky on subscriptions.




Good idea. We'll give Herobizkit a few before we move Shalaye to inactive status.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 16, 2011)

New turn will be up very soon. Time for PC actions/reactions. I added PC sheet links and a list of NPCs to the OP.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks! cool!!


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 17, 2011)

Holy crap - I haven't seen an update from this thread in about a week.  My character sheet... hm.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2011)

did en world not tell you of the mention in post 70? I guess a mention can only happen in the opriginal post. A lesson leaarned.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 17, 2011)

I got the mention, but I couldn't view it for three days.  I'm sorry, guys, but it looks like I'm going to have to pull out of this one, too.  I think I'm itching for some actual DM'ing, plus my school is taking off in full swing again.

I'm going to refrain from signing up for new games for quite a while.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 17, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I got the mention, but I couldn't view it for three days.  I'm sorry, guys, but it looks like I'm going to have to pull out of this one, too....






Well, have fun wherever you land!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2011)

Bummer.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 21, 2011)

Shooting for game update tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. Fighting head cold and losing. That's what I get for starting to eat right and exercise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2011)

temporary nutrician rejection. it shall pass.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm going to start typing up the new turn after I post this notice that I'm going to start typing up the new turn after I post this notice. Wheels within wheels, man. Wheels within wheels.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 25, 2011)

New combat results will be up soon.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 27, 2011)

New turn will be up very shortly indeed.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 27, 2011)

*Aldern:* Don't sweat the lack of map. Without it, I shall err on the side of the players. Zantalus will be able to target the _color spray_ appropriately.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 4, 2011)

New post up very, very soon.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 6, 2011)

The new turn is up. Zantalus is down, but help has arrived.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 10, 2011)

The fight is over. The PCs are victorious. XP is earned. News and rumors are heard. Huzzah!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2011)

*whew*


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, a bit about my thoughts at this point in the game:

1. Another player would be nice, but not necessary.

2. The ball is very much in y'all's court about what course of action to take. I literally have no next step definitively planned. Y'all have already suggested one motivation for figuring out what's up with the animals: carnies getting scapegoated. Others could present themselves.

In short, the next step is up to y'all.


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2011)

We lost our healer, yes? Would definitely like to have someone to patch us up given that we're already banged up from a couple monkeys and deer.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 11, 2011)

jkason said:


> We lost our healer, yes? Would definitely like to have someone to patch us up given that we're already banged up from a couple monkeys and deer.




Heh. 

While a healer would be nice, it's not essential. If needed, I have a tweak for the game that I use in my face-to-face campaign that helps with the healing (and resource management in general).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

May I ask what that is?


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 11, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> May I ask what that is?




Certainly.


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2011)

So something like a modified version of the way a short rest works in 4e. It certainly would help with general health and healing (always a resource problem). If we do it, though, I'd probably ask if I could swap out one of Kaer's feats. I took Extra Rage, but if his rage rounds reset with each rest, I'm not sure he'll ever burn through 10 rounds, let alone the extra 6 the feat gives him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2011)

I think trailblazer had something like that at one time. Ilike it! I like the title better. I bet Leif wouldn't though, as he lives in Joneboro AK.

Just checked Berm and as a rogue, he has noting except the 24% of hp to be gained after ten minutes of rest, and he could *REEEEEELY* use that right now!

only 3 hp, but that is significant!


----------



## satinder (Feb 13, 2011)

heres my health roll for second level              http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2889886/

Name: Crusher Strongbrew
Class: cleric (favored class)
Race: dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: N
Deity: Gozreh

Str:    14 +2 (5p.)      Level: 2        XP:2000
Dex:   10 +0 (0p.)      BAB: +1         HP: 13/13
Con:  12 +1 (0p.)      CMB: +3         ACP: 
Int:   10 +0 (0p.)      CMD: 13       Spell Res: -
Wis:  16 +3 (5p.)      Speed: 20     Spell Save: -
Cha:  12 +1 (5p.)      Init: +0        Spell Fail: -



                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +6    +2    +0    +0    +0    +1   19
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 19

Special: 
Special: 


                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3    +1    +0   +4
Ref:                       0    +0    +0   +0
Will:                       3   +3    +0   +6   +2 vs poison,spells, and spell like abilities 



Weapon                  Attack   Damage    Critical
trident................+2.....1d8+1................x2
trident...................+1.....1d8+1...........x2, range 10'


Languages: 
Common, dwarven

Abilities:

--Dwarf--

* +2 to wisdom and constitution
* Medium size
* slow and steady move speed of 20 but armor doesnt slow them down (20')
* darkvision 60 ft
* defensive training- +4 ac against creatures with the giant subtype
*Greed- +2 to appraise nonmagical good that contain precious metals or gemstones.
*hatred- +1 vs goblinoids and orcs
*Hardy +1 on saving throws against poison,spells, and spell like abilities.
*+4 cmd against bull rush or trip attempts while on the ground
*stonecunning +2 to notice stuff on stonework
*they treat any weapons with the word dwarven in its name as a martial weapon and is proficient with battleaxe heavy pick and warhammer


Growth/weather Domain cleric
* Light and medium armor and shields except tower shields.
* Simple weapon and trident proficiency.
* Non-tower Shield proficiency
* Channel positive energy 6/day dc 12
* spells dc 10 + spell level + 3
*enlarge person on self 6/day as a swift action
*Storm burst 6/day ranged touch 1d6+1 damage and opponent takes -2 to attacks

Feats: 
Extra Channel
Shield focus (extra feat for no traits.)

Spells
0 level light,detect poison ,detect magic, read magic
first level-enlarge person(domain),shield of faith, detect evil, comprehend languages
dc 0=13   1st=14

Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Class  ACP  Misc  Total[/B]

knowledge religion    2+0+3=5
perception              2+3+=5
heal                       2+3+3=8

Equipment:               Cost  Weight

--Worn / Carried--

Breast plate...............200gp.30lb
trident*2...................30....8lb
Backpack..................2gp...2lb
shield heavy wooden...7gp...7lb
Explorer's Outfit.........Free
spell component pouch.5gp..2lb
holy symbol silver........25gp.1lb
--In Backpack--


Flint and steel...........1gp...--
Trail rations x2..........2gp...2lb
Waterskin.................1gp...4lb
scroll of cure light wounds *7......175gp


Total Weight:58lbs      Money: 24gp 

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                58   116   175        825

Age: 160
Height: 4'6
Weight: 220 lb
Eyes: blue
Hair: blonde
Skin: pale

Background: Crusher is a dwarf who was raised by elves, he knows that he was obviously adopted but cannot find any information on his birth parents. After leaving his families village he joined a traveling circus as the person who fixes people after botched acts. He is also known to help tight ropers along with a command.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 13, 2011)

satinder said:


> Str:    14 +2 (5p.)      Level: 2        XP:
> Dex:   10 +0 (0p.)      BAB: +0         HP: 13/13
> Con:  12 +1 (0p.)      CMB: +2         ACP:
> Int:   10 +0 (0p.)      CMD: 12       Spell Res: -




2nd level cleric BAB is +1. Adjust CMB, CMD, et cetera.



satinder said:


> Growth Domain cleric




Clerics get two domains.



satinder said:


> 0 level - light, create water, detect magic, read magic
> first level - enlarge person (D), shield of faith, cure light wounds*2




I marked the domain spell. Crusher can convert spells for cure spells via spontaneous casting. As such, I'm not sure there's really a reason to prepare _clw_.

Did you account for Crusher's favored class bonuses?

Do you have an idea for Crusher's role within the traveling carnival?


----------



## satinder (Feb 13, 2011)

I went back through and fixed it and added some background.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not gone. The fever is making the rounds through the family, including me. I should get everything moving again later today or tomorrow. The party's new cleric will be introduced at that time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2011)

so we will have a rogue, a cleric, a wizard and a barbarian. Right?


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 20, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> so we will have a rogue, a cleric, a wizard and a barbarian. Right?




That's the plan. I'd also like y'all's input on using the ten minute rest period. If y'all think this will help with the game, I'm all for it. That does mean that our barbarian could retool his Extra Rage feat.

In other news, sorry for the hold up. Two ER visits so far this weekend. Good times.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it. By any chance (no pun intended) can I use it in my home brew game I am cooking up?

It is  over here


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 20, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I like it. By any chance (no pun intended) can I use it in my home brew game I am cooking up?
> 
> It is  over here




Of course. It's all OGC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

*boingy boingy boingy* Happy dance!


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2011)

Mark Chance said:


> That's the plan. I'd also like y'all's input on using the ten minute rest period. If y'all think this will help with the game, I'm all for it. That does mean that our barbarian could retool his Extra Rage feat.
> 
> In other news, sorry for the hold up. Two ER visits so far this weekend. Good times.




Works for me. Gotta take a look at feats again, but seems we're in a bit of a lull while we work out our next move, so should be time for that.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not keen at all. It makes some spells exponentially better and I think its poorly balanced in that regard. It changes casting drastically, I can now get in a "standard" 4 encounter day 4 Rays of Enfeeblement for one Color Spray. Or 4 shields for 1 Mage Armor.

I would be fine with it if spells were excluded - which I realize actually hurts me, lol. But I really do not want to have to evaluate all my spells based on this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

Then choose spe;lls your character would want to have, and forget about the consequenses, until it is time to get a second wind with the ten minute rest.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 23, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Then choose spe;lls your character would want to have, and forget about the consequenses, until it is time to get a second wind with the ten minute rest.




Keep in mind that a 10-minute rest period does not let a caster change prepared spells more than once per day. It just lets the caster can at least some of those spells more often per day than normal.

In any event, I'm entirely flexible on this house rule. The decision is up to y'all.


----------



## satinder (Feb 23, 2011)

This rest period you guys are talking about will it restore domain powers and and channel energy uses?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

I vote no. I don't think its necessary and I think it will have balance consequences - for a problem that can be solved with a wand. *ducks*


----------



## satinder (Feb 24, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> I vote no. I don't think its necessary and I think it will have balance consequences - for a problem that can be solved with a wand. *ducks*




Seconded


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2011)

satinder said:


> This rest period you guys are talking about will it restore domain powers and and channel energy uses?




I think the ten minute rest period will restore per use powers, and it is to put the party at full value of cr ecl for the pcs. I vote yes. I think we should have this.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 24, 2011)

It seems to me the problem is party has no healing. What that house rule does is go beyond solving that problem to creating more of them. IO would suggest it would work fine with the only component being the 1/4 Hp restored.


----------



## satinder (Feb 24, 2011)

you guys just got a cleric isnt that healing?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 24, 2011)

Huh, and even better point, if we have a cleric - which I kinda knew but forgot sorry satinder - then why is this needed at all?


----------



## satinder (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree due to the fact that it detriments some of the usefulness of healing abilities and makes us a bit overpowered in my opinion.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: the game itself, was it the plan to head into town to see what's going on there?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> Yes.




^ditto him^


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry for the hold up. Seasonal funk overwhelms seasonally.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

CLEAR!!
*KAZAAPP!!*

did that help"


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 17, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> CLEAR!!
> *KAZAAPP!!*
> 
> did that help"




Almost. It did remind me of a superhero I invented in middle school called Captain Kazap! He could kazap people.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

Ha! i can just see it!:
"this man is having a heart attack! help!!"

"Stand asid, I am Capt Kazap!"

*KAZZZAPPP!!*

Talashia, played by Shayuri in Industry Gothica's 'those left behind'  would be a good example of that.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5497863-post265.html

that is a good example.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2011)

Have we lost our cleric? Crusher? Hello? One of these days I gotta figure out how to do that mention thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2011)

the mention thing seems a bit wonky. It works by putting '@' right before your name like this: [MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to hold off on updating the IC thread until Friday afternoon or evening. I want to give Zantalus and Crusher a chance to chime in (although I think we've lost Crusher).


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 27, 2011)

The game has been updated. Everyone gets 150 XP for the "action" up to the morning the PCs meet Sašo at the Gold Tower Inn.

Speaking of PCs, it does seem as if we've lost Crusher. Haven't heard from Zantalus in a bit either.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2011)

Wonder why we keep scaring off the healers?


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 28, 2011)

jkason said:


> Wonder why we keep scaring off the healers?




Does seem to be the pattern, doesn't it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

twernt I! really!!


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going to shoot for moving the game along to the next Important Part sometime this Thursday, almost certainly in the evening.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 6, 2011)

I've not forgotten about or quit this game. Been a busy week. Standardized testing ate up the last two days. I also have to finish reading a section of Plutarch and an essay about the death of Socrates for a seminar this week. Will probably get things moving again tonight.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 7, 2011)

If you guys are looking for a healer, I could re-invent Shalaye as less of a wuss and more of a "gets things done" kind of character.  Other than "healing", is the party lacking in certain skills? Need more beefy warrior-types?


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 7, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> If you guys are looking for a healer, I could re-invent Shalaye as less of a wuss and more of a "gets things done" kind of character.  Other than "healing", is the party lacking in certain skills? Need more beefy warrior-types?




My say as GM-Player (as opposed to PC-Player) is that we need a fourth player. The details about what that fourth player plays don't concern me much.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 7, 2011)

Good news is, I found Shalaye's character sheet over at Myth-Weavers.
Bad news is, it's not complete.  Hur hur hur.

I see that, between the mage and the rogue, many of the knowledge skills are covered.

My character is going to be more hunter-oracle, more personable, less spacey.  I also realized that I can choose any mysery I like, regardless of whatever deity I might honor.  That said, I will choose the Life mystery and pick up the ability to channel energy for that lovin' feeling.

Even better.  Could I take my 1st level in bard, 2nd in Oracle?  Way more paperwork, but worth it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2011)

interesting combination. Can't wait to see it in play!


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 7, 2011)

Quick question, [MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]: encumbrance.  By armor, by weight, or "whatever"?


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 7, 2011)

[sblock=Shalaye]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-Elf (Wild Elf descent)
Class: Bard/Oracle
Level: 1/1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Elven
Deity: honors Desna, Sarenrae, Gozreh[/sblock][sblock=Abilities]
STR: 12
DEX: 12
CON: 10
INT: 10
WIS: 14
CHA: 16[/sblock][sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = [1d8+1]+ [3+1]
AC: 16 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 1 (shield) + 1 (DEX),
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 1 (shield)
INIT: +3 = +1 (DEX) +2 Elven Reflexes trait
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +1 = +1 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = 10 + 1 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat)
Reflex: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat)
Will: +5 = +3 (base) + 2 (stat)
Speed: 30 (6 squares)
Damage Reduction: nil
Spell Resistance:nil, but immune to sleep effects and +2 vs encahntments and effects[/sblock][sblock=Weapon Stats]
Shortsword(melee): +1 = +0 (BAB) + 1 (STR) / DMG = 1d6+1(P), CRIT 19-20/x2
Dagger(Melee or Ranged): +1 = +0 (BAB) + 1 (DEX) / DMG = 1d4+1(P), Range 10, CRIT 19-20/x2
Shortbow(Ranged): +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (DEX) / DMG 1d6(P), Range 60, CRIT x3
[/sblock][sblock=Racial Traits]


 *+2 to One Ability Score:* Half-elf characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice (CHA) at creation to represent their varied nature.
 *Medium:* Half-elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
 *Normal Speed:* Half-elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
 *Low-Light Vision:* Half-elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light (see low-light vision).
 *Adaptability: *Half-elves receive Skill Focus (Survival) as a bonus feat at 1st level.
*     Elf Blood:* Half-elves count as both elves and humans for any effect related to race.
 *Elven Immunities:* Half-elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
 *Keen Senses:* Half-elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
 *Multitalented:* Half-elves choose two favored class at first level and gain +1 hit point or +1 skill point whenever they take a level in either one of those classes.
 *Languages:* Half-elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Half-elves with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
[/sblock][sblock=Class Features]A bard/oracle is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip. She is also proficient with light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component.

Bardic knowledge, bardic performance, cantrips, countersong, distraction, fascinate, inspire courage +1

Cantrips known: ghost sound, lullaby, mage hand, prestidigitation
Level 1 known: expeditious retreat, hypnotism
Spells/Day: 2

Mystery (Life) -- Class Skills: An oracle with the life mystery adds Handle Animal, Knowledge (nature), and Survival to her list of class skills.

Bonus Spells: detect undead (2nd), lesser restoration (4th), neutralize poison (6th), restoration (8th), breath of life (10th), heal (12th), greater restoration (14th), mass heal (16th), true resurrection (18th)

Oracle's Curse (Haunted): Malevolent spirits follow you wherever you go, causing minor mishaps and strange occurrences (such as unexpected breezes, small objects moving on their own, and faint noises). Retrieving any stored item from your gear requires a standard action, unless it would normally take longer. Any item you drop lands 10 feet away from you in a random direction. Add mage hand and ghost sound to your list of spells known. At 5th level, add levitate and minor image to your list of spells known. At 10th level, add telekinesis to your list of spells known. At 15th level, add reverse gravity to your list of spells known.

Revelation -- Channel (Su): You can channel positive energy like a cleric, using your oracle level as your effective cleric level when determining the amount of damage healed (or caused to undead) and the DC. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 1 + your Charisma modifier (4).

Orisons known: create water, ghost sound, mage hand, mending, purify food and drink, stabilize
1st level knows: cure light wounds, divine favor

Spells/Day: 4[/sblock][sblock=Feats and Traits]
Feats: Arcane Strike (+1 damage and weapon considered magic)
Traits: Elven Reflexes (+2 Initiative), Devotee of the Green (+1 know geography, +1 know nature; know geography is always class skill)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 6/4
Max Ranks: 2 ACP: -3 (armor+shield)

Diplomacy +8; +2 rank, +3 class, +3 CHA
*Know Geography +2 ; +0 rank, +0 class, +1 trait, +1 Bard Lore
Know Nature +6; +2 rank, +3 class, +1 Bard Lore
Perception +8; +1 rank, +3 class, +2 WIS, +2 race
Sense Motive +7; +2 rank, +3 class, +2 WIS 
Survival +10; +2 rank, +3 class, +2 WIS, +3 Skill Focus

*Knowledge skills can be attempted untrained at +1/2 level of bard (Bard Lore)
[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment        Cost    Wt
shortsword        10    2
dagger, 2        4    2
shortbow        30    2
arrows, 20        1    3
chain shirt        100    25
buckler            15    5
backpack        2    2
bedroll            0.1    5
belt pouch        1    0.5
flint and steel        1    -
trail rations, 2 days    1    2
sack            0.1    0.5
waterskin        1    4
clothing, explorer's    -    -
holy symbol
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 48
Maximum weight possible: 43/86/130[/sblock][sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 25
Height: 5' 4"
Weight: 115 lbs.
Hair Color: black
Eye Color: hazel
Skin Color: olive
Apperance:
Deamenaor:[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] N/A started 2nd level; xp +200[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 7, 2011)

As far as I can tell, Shalaye is good to go.  I could RP her as staggering out of the woods, 'changed' by one of her trippy vigils, and called by Desna to this spot in the story.  Convenient, contrived, but ooey gooey good.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 8, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Quick question, [MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]: encumbrance.  By armor, by weight, or "whatever"?




It would be difficult for me to care less. As long as you're not getting carried away with carrying things away, I'm easy. 



Herobizkit said:


> As far as I can tell, Shalaye is good to go.  I could RP her as staggering out of the woods, 'changed' by one of her trippy vigils, and called by Desna to this spot in the story.  Convenient, contrived, but ooey gooey good.




Works for me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 16, 2011)

New post from me coming soon. Been sooo busy late.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

Things are getting busy for me too, but with out a family to add. Keep to the family as first priority!


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 25, 2011)

Have we heard from Zantalus lately? Have we lost our wizard?

Regarding the game itself, I'm a bit busy tonight with some school work I need to do. I'll move the party into the courtyard either later tonight (before I go to bed) or tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 7, 2011)

Update either later today or tomorrow. Busy weekend with a seminar, a dinner, Mass, a brunch, grading, et cetera.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

and tomorrow is mother's day. You need to spend time with family.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 7, 2011)

Oh, Scott, if it wasn't for you, I'd never see any updates to games I'm in. lol


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

gotta keep the threads alive!


----------



## Herobizkit (May 23, 2011)

[MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]: As it turns out, I neglected to add a holy symbol to my character.  As an oracle, I didn't think I needed one to cast spells or channel energy, but alas, I think I do.

Given that we're in combat now, do we call it a D'oh and allow me to add one, or am I S.O.L. for now?


----------



## Mark Chance (May 24, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Given that we're in combat now, do we call it a D'oh and allow me to add one, or am I S.O.L. for now?




Go ahead and add it. You can bake me some cupcakes or something.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 24, 2011)

Cool beans, thanks!  We might live now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

What kind of cupcakes are you going to bake him?


----------



## Mark Chance (May 29, 2011)

Lots of computer glitches these last few days. Gonna try to get caught up today.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2011)

not a problem!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, my week didn't go as planned. Rassin' frassin' end of the school year. I'm way busy the next couple of days. Fortunately, Friday is a half-day, and my students are gone by lunchtime. Huzzah! 

Please continue to be patient. Danke!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 17, 2011)

FYI: I have unreliable Internet access next week from Monday through Thursday.


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2011)

Mark Chance said:


> FYI: I have unreliable Internet access next week from Monday through Thursday.




That actually works out pretty well for me  : upcoming absence / slow down


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2011)

bummer!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 24, 2011)

Back from family vacation. Put about 1,100 miles on the car. Updates coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

good to see you back


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2011)

Just finishing up the catch up after my own trip. Why is it I always feel I need vacation after I come back from vacation? 

Also, question: I recall at one point we were talking about changing resource management so that things like spells and rage would 'recharge' between combats to some extent. At that point, I updated Kaer to remove the Extra Rage feat and give him Power Attack, instead. I think we subsequently decided on the magic glove and foregoing that rules mod. I'm thinking I might change Kaer back to having Extra Rage again, then, if that's all right. I don't think I used Power Attack previous to this.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 5, 2011)

jkason said:


> I'm thinking I might change Kaer back to having Extra Rage again, then, if that's all right. I don't think I used Power Attack previous to this.




That's fine with me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

mytony said:


> It is interesting,i want to join the game.
> Cheap WOW Gold[/ul]
> [url= http://www.susanexpress.com]WOW Gold[/ul]
> [url= http://www.susanexpress.com]BUY WOW Gold[/ul]
> [url= http://www.susanexpress.com]World of warcraft Gold[/ul]





the above post has been reported as spam.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ6N5m8FpVg]Spam![/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2011)

spam and spam bots!


----------

